# Calvin was an Arminian!!!!



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 24, 2008)

> I.V.VII.
> 
> how richly does he supply us with the means of contemplating his mercy when, as frequently happens, he continues to visit miserable sinners with unwearied kindness, until he subdues their depravity, and *WOOS *them back with more than a parent's fondness?




Ok, so he wasn't an Arminian, but I found the word "woo" amusing. And I do agree that God woos sinners. He does it with a 2x4 between the eyes!


----------



## charliejunfan (Nov 24, 2008)

stop giving us heart attacks!!!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Ivan (Nov 24, 2008)

I see my coming to Christ as wooing, but since God has used more 2x4s to get my attention. 

And I am grateful.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 24, 2008)

Chaplainintraining, you better watch it! I think I just saw an admin on his way over to ban you


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## nicnap (Nov 24, 2008)

Whew...I thought you were going to start the next heterodox hall of shame.


----------



## DavidinKnoxville (Nov 24, 2008)

Troll


----------



## Whitefield (Nov 24, 2008)

Institutes I.5.7 (last sentence)

Beveridge: "In like manner, how richly does he supply us with the means of contemplating his mercy when, as frequently happens, he continues to visit miserable sinners with unwearied kindness, until he subdues their depravity, and woos them back with more than a parent’s fondness?"

Battles: "Similarly, what great occasion he gives us to contemplate his mercy when he often pursues miserable sinners with unwearied kindness, until he shatters their wickedness by imparting benefits and by recalling them to him with more than fatherly kindness!"

Latin: _Similiter misericordiae suae considerandae quantam materiam nobis suppeditat, dum saepius miseros peccatores indefessa tamen benignitate prosequitur, donec eorum pravitatem benefaciendo fregerit, plus quam paterna indulgentia ad se revocando?_

_revocando_ - future passive participle of _revoco_ = to call back, recall, revive, regain.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 24, 2008)

Either way it was just a joke.


----------

